# My garage



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Little mess on the halfside 

When i startet it lookd like this


















Some new stuff


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

nice space


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Panasonic tellies, anyone?

S


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

SBerlyn said:


> Panasonic tellies, anyone?
> 
> S


:lol:

This is gonna be some build with 3 plasmas !


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Look like A/C units to me. Very nice space mate.


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots of AC-units there! 

Thanks guys! Excited to start detailing there


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

How do you get a car in whilst the sofa is there?


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

47p2 said:


> How do you get a car in whilst the sofa is there?


The garage is 4 meter wide, and the sofa is about 70-80cm wide. For.ex a BMW e46 is 174cm wide. About 1.5 meter left, so 75cm on each side..


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

And its finished!

Not sure about the couch, should it stay or should it go..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm I'd get rid of the couch and put shelving there for your polish etc.


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Hmm I'd get rid of the couch and put shelving there for your polish etc.


Yeah, i disaded the same as you said after a while


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dump the couch, you can always sit in the car :thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice Alfa flag, where you get it from mate?


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> Nice Alfa flag, where you get it from mate?


Thanks! Ebay`ish, i think


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

A little update!
Got a toolbox in x-mas gift, so i putted it in the garage (shocked??:lol: ).
I also put my Logitech Z-2300 speakers on the wall, very practical and spacesaving.

So a allright detailing/mecanic garage until now


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

nice set up wish that was attached to my house! Any pics from the door with couch, car and shelves in must be very tight!


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice garage and products, have a nice detailing


----------

